# Does this sound like a good mix?



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Sometime in the near future, I would _love_ to set up a Marine Tank. I've been reading the heck out of some books and have thought of a few options..

If I were to get a;

29 Gal Bio Cube FOWLR

Would this mix of fish work?

Pair of Ocellaris Clown Fish
1 Royal Gramma
1 Orange Stripe Prawn Goby
1 Blood Red Fire Shrimp 
Possibly a Pistol Shrimp (for the Goby)

Will add more later (for a different tank). Thank you!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Zappity said:


> Sometime in the near future, I would _love_ to set up a Marine Tank. I've been reading the heck out of some books and have thought of a few options..
> 
> If I were to get a;
> 
> ...


 Might be pushing it with 2 Clown Fish, and I'm assuming they are Occelaris Clowns. 1 and your list is definately good, but 2 may get 2 big. Touchy there, I'd say a 33g breeder would be better for that list, its longer, I know its not much more water but its alot longer than a 29 cube.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Might be pushing it with 2 Clown Fish, and I'm assuming they are Occelaris Clowns. 1 and your list is definately good, but 2 may get 2 big. Touchy there, I'd say a 33g breeder would be better for that list, its longer, I know its not much more water but its alot longer than a 29 cube.


Yay! Thank you for your advice. And, haha, yeah, I meant Occelaris.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

What about this in..hmm...let's say..29gal long.

1 Royal Gramma
1 Flame Angel (would this one cause a problem?)
1 Catalina Goby
1 or 2 Ocellaris ClownFish
1 Blood Red Fire Shrimp

Thank you again


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Might just get away with that one being that its 30" long. Thats 10" more inches than a cube.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Might just get away with that one being that its 30" long. Thats 10" more inches than a cube.


Awesome  But will the Angel and Gramma fight? And what order do you think I would add them? Clowns, Goby, Angel, then Gramma? Also, will the Clowns be ok without an anemone or coral to host? I'm not quite ready to do corals yet. And I want to order my fish from LiveAquaria, but I don't have the money to order one fish every week. (so as to not overload the bioload) What do you think I should do about that? Also, will QT be necessary?
Sorry for the overload of questions.:yourock::thankyou:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Zappity said:


> Awesome  But will the Angel and Gramma fight? And what order do you think I would add them? Clowns, Goby, Angel, then Gramma? Also, will the Clowns be ok without an anemone or coral to host? I'm not quite ready to do corals yet. And I want to order my fish from LiveAquaria, but I don't have the money to order one fish every week. (so as to not overload the bioload) What do you think I should do about that? Also, will QT be necessary?
> Sorry for the overload of questions.:yourock::thankyou:


Why would they fight? The Clowns will be ok without the Anemone, don't worry about that one. Not overloading the bio-load for you will be tough. You may lose some fish if the tank goes through a mini cycle. Tough call, your tank isn't big enough I think to take that all at once, your call. I never QT fish, but thats me, I'm considered nuts. That one also is up to you, most will tell you to do it.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Why would they fight? The Clowns will be ok without the Anemone, don't worry about that one. Not overloading the bio-load for you will be tough. You may lose some fish if the tank goes through a mini cycle. Tough call, your tank isn't big enough I think to take that all at once, your call. I never QT fish, but thats me, I'm considered nuts. That one also is up to you, most will tell you to do it.


Sorry for the late response! 
Honestly? I have no idea why they would fight. I think I read somewhere they may fight, but then again, it could of been Firefish. Okay, glad they'll be ok with out it. Hmm...Do you think they would survive in a, say, 10 gallon tank divided in half? Not all the fish, but like, 2 fish, one on each side? Then I could somewhat QT them and not overload the bio-load so much  I could get more than one 10 gal....hmm...
Thank you again!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Zappity said:


> Sorry for the late response!
> Honestly? I have no idea why they would fight. I think I read somewhere they may fight, but then again, it could of been Firefish. Okay, glad they'll be ok with out it. Hmm...Do you think they would survive in a, say, 10 gallon tank divided in half? Not all the fish, but like, 2 fish, one on each side? Then I could somewhat QT them and not overload the bio-load so much  I could get more than one 10 gal....hmm...
> Thank you again!!


 They would be ok on opposites sides of the tank. But, how would you seperate the bio-load in the same tank? Both fish have peaceful temperaments.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> They would be ok on opposites sides of the tank. But, how would you seperate the bio-load in the same tank? Both fish have peaceful temperaments.



Oh. Good question. I have no idea. Okay, forget that idea xD


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:-D


----------

